# geli mount problem



## folivora (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi. I have problem with mounting md0.eli. Problem started after today's service maintenance. I get the following error: 
	
	



```
mount /dev/md0.eli /home/user/crypted/
mount: /dev/md0.eli : Operation not permitted
```

First here is *gmirror list*:


```
Geom name: gm0
State: COMPLETE
Components: 2
Balance: round-robin
Slice: 4096
Flags: NONE
GenID: 0
SyncID: 1
ID: 2951381776
Providers:
1. Name: mirror/gm0
   Mediasize: 1000204885504 (932G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r5w5e14
Consumers:
1. Name: ad8
   Mediasize: 1000204886016 (932G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   State: ACTIVE
   Priority: 0
   Flags: DIRTY
   GenID: 0
   SyncID: 1
   ID: 970632306
2. Name: ad10
   Mediasize: 1000204886016 (932G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   State: ACTIVE
   Priority: 0
   Flags: DIRTY
   GenID: 0
   SyncID: 1
   ID: 4007686534
```

So what I do understand, everything is working properly. 

I do this to get md0.eli mounted after reboot:


```
mdconfig -a -t vnode -f /home/user/vm.img
geli attach /dev/md0
mount /dev/md0.eli /home/user/crypted
```

Password works fine, since I can see md0.eli at /dev/.

Any help is very very good.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2011)

You need to fsck(8) the geli volume. It wasn't unmounted properly and is now marked as "dirty".


----------



## folivora (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi SirDice.

I did run *fsck* for my gm0 (geom). As it runs it on boon if filesystem wasn't unmounted properly.

I got still dirty flag on gm0. I see it when I run *gmirror list*.

Do you mean that I should run fsck for md0.eli or gm0?

- folivora


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2011)

folivora said:
			
		

> Do you mean that I should run fsck for md0.eli or gm0?


You're trying to mount md0.eli.


----------



## folivora (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, I am. 

One question is, how I can see which filesystem type md0.eli has? Since I don't know which it is and fsck can determine FS type?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2011)

Most likely it's UFS, just use fsck_ufs(8).


----------



## folivora (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you SirDice.

It worked


----------



## idexbsd (Oct 26, 2011)

This information has been of great help.

Thanks.


----------

